# What the hell has happened to Fitgirl?



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure if I even know.  

I haven't worked out since the first of July.  I almost feel burned out.  I have no motivation - I used to have motivation, but I don't know where it went.  I think it all started when Victor left and I started having so much trouble with Gold's.

I haven't gained back too much weight -- only about 6 lbs.  I'm still following a good diet.  More fruits and veggies now, still high protein, but having cookies and little treats every now and then.

We have decided that we are going to go through with the IUI.   I will have my Day-10 Sono tomorrow morning at 7am.  Then sometime between tomorrow and next week, I will probably have my insemination.  Hopefully it works.  I'm saying my prayers.  I'm not getting my hopes up, but I would like it to work.   I think lately, getting pregnant has become more of a priority to me than anything else in my life.  I'm not obsessive, but I'm trying to do everything in my power in order to get pregnant.

I will keep this new journal about my health!  I wonder if I'd become to mindful of food and muscles and planning my workouts than I have with health.   

I'm sure I'll get my motivation back - to get back into the gym -- I've quit Gold's and have joined at the new LifeTime Fitness that opened here.   I plan to get back to my workouts -- when is the question of the hour.

Thanks for letting my spill my guts.  I'd wondered if I would even come back.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2004)

woohoooooooooooooooooooo  Tamtam is back!   

I missed you.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 13, 2004)

Ya, even if it's just for your health, this place aint the same without you girl.  Good luck!!!  I'll say a little prayer for you girl that things workout!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 13, 2004)

We missed you Tam!!!! Glad to have you back!!   

I wish you the best with the insemination process, I pray that it works for you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks guys....you are all so complimentary and so wonderful...........

just like family!

I'll keep you all informed and thanks again!

Love you all


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

I was wondering about you missy!  Glad you are back. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey honey!!  I'm saying my prayers for you!! I hope we both get pregnant this month!! I know where your coming from...I'm trying to make it priority--but not obsessive! Ugg! Good Luck sweetie!! Oh You know - we have a lifetime fitness here now---It's too far for me to drive to - well not too bad- 20 minutes.  It just opened. I have been meaning to call you and tell you that. You will get your motivation back, you have just been a busy working girl!

Hugs to you and glad your back posting!!

Love Ya!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Good to have you back Tammy  I hope the baby thing will work out, you're in my thoughts


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2004)

OK, I had my Day 10 Sono this morning and I already have a right side dominant follicle.  They want me to go ahead and start testing with the ovulation kit tonight.  I have a meeting at 3, but then can go get the kit after that.  I may go get the kit at lunch, not sure yet.

I had a yogurt smoothie on the way to the dr's office and an apple this morning on the way to the office, then coffee when I got here.

Gotta get some work done.

Stace....that LifeTime is amazing girl.  I can't wait to go workout...probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Tam! Thats good news about the right side dominant follicle!
mmmm I love yogurt smoothies-just wish they were low carb. I'm sure there is one out there. 

Have a great day! Have fun at lifetime fitness tomorrow- I'm going to check the website and see if they are hiring~


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Welcome back!!!!!!! Just take a little break and keep eating clean and slowly you will regain your motivation.  And next time don't overdo it on the cardio honbuns!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone.....

Been doing pretty good.  Had my second O monitor today, still nothing.....I'm sure it will come by Sunday or Monday.

Been doing pretty good with foods.  I had Special K and a banana this morning, but I had 5 cups of coffee   I feel like crap with the allergies today!

I think I'm going to have a veggie burger today and some fruit.  I have a meeting at 12 that I'll have to eat while I'm in the meeting, should be okay though -- don't you think?

Hope everyone is doing great today!
Tam


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2004)

Today is a pretty good day!  I actually woke up this morning and thought, "I think I'm getting my motivation back....I'd like to go to the gym".   I didn't go, but I think I might go in the morning.

I had coffee and a half of a bagel w/ pb on it.  Having some water right now and will probably plan on having fish and veggies for lunch.  

Hope everyone is doing great today -- TGIF!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey girl, just got back from vacation, it was a blast, how are you doing?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Rock, how are you?  Where did you go on vacation?  

All is well here with me.   Working working working away -- I got a promotion so I'm trying to settle into my new position.   YEAH ME!!!  

All is well here......btw peeps, I will find out on Friday whether or not we are expecting.

Love to all!  I miss you all!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 27, 2004)

I went to Daytona Flordia for a week, it was fun, in ways and ya, I'm glad I'm home tho, that kind of sucks when your glad your home right?  Hmmm..Maybe it was just alright.  LOL  Anyway, I'll say another prayer hope your going to be expecting, I actually applied for a position at work, which would of been AWESOME, but get back from vacation and find out that they decided to hire a new employee, instead of rather then moving someone internal to the position, so that kind of sucked!!!  Oh well, glad to hear your doing well....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good time.  I hope you did anyway.  I would love to go to Florida for a while.

Well, we are not expecting.  I am very disappointed.  I don't know if I should be pissed or sad.  I guess I am a little of both right now.

Going to dinner tonight and then to see The Village.  Anyone seen it yet?   I'll let you know what it's like.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday.....have a good weekend.
T


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

i hope you feel better fg


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 30, 2004)

WELL?????????????????????????

Results???  It's past the 30th!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2004)

Tam- I'm so sorry your not pregnant. I know that it really hurts- I'm sorry!!! Next time honey- Don't give up!!! 

Congrats on the promotion!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

augh.....I'm sorry Tamtam.   I thought for sure you would be.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2004)

We are going to try again!   I actually have my day-10 sono set up for the 10th at 7:15.   I hope all is well.  I will report in later.

On other fronts, I'm doing well......eating okay, I guess.   Working out ......very little....just--can't--seem--to--get--my--groove--back!!!!     DAMN!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 3, 2004)

You will get it back sweetie- I know you will- You just have a lot on your plate right now--Don't stress about it.  

Good Luck with the next Sono


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone....things are pretty good here.  Is everyone enjoying their Friday?

I think I might actually take myself to the gym in the morning.  And I definitely am going to get back on track come Monday.  Two of the other girls here in my office and I are working with each other to get back on track and lose some weight.  I've gained back probably 10 lbs.....need to get it off too!!!

C'mon now peeps......I need some SERIOUS MOTIVATION FROM YOU ALL!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone....things are pretty good here. Is everyone enjoying their Friday?
> 
> I think I might actually take myself to the gym in the morning. And I definitely am going to get back on track come Monday. Two of the other girls here in my office and I are working with each other to get back on track and lose some weight. I've gained back probably 10 lbs.....need to get it off too!!!
> 
> C'mon now peeps......I need some SERIOUS MOTIVATION FROM YOU ALL!!


Hey Fitgirl, I hope that you will attack that gym on monday, even if the girls from work don't do it.  You look real good in your pictures and you know you have done this before, so, go for it...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone....things are pretty good here.  Is everyone enjoying their Friday?
> 
> I think I might actually take myself to the gym in the morning.  And I definitely am going to get back on track come Monday.  Two of the other girls here in my office and I are working with each other to get back on track and lose some weight.  I've gained back probably 10 lbs.....need to get it off too!!!
> 
> C'mon now peeps......I need some SERIOUS MOTIVATION FROM YOU ALL!!


Go watch that show in Arlignton this weekend!  That is serious motivation there!   Always puts me back in the right frame of mind after seeing a show. 

I could send you a tiny tiny suit and say that is the one you HAVE to get your butt in for your show.......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, send it to me Jodie....that might be just the motivation I need......_I wonder what I could do in 9 weeks??_


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

which show is 9 weeks?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

Tamm..... the suit bottom is MAYBE 8 inchs acoss the rear at the widest part.  Maybe not even that wide......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok.....8 weeks, it's the Heart of Texas, the one I was going to do....

8 inches huh????   MMMM.......


* August 9th*
Ok -- I actually got off my fat azz and went to the gym this morning!  I'm pretty proud of myself.  Only did 30 minutes on the treadmill w/ some lunges and some abs, but at least it was that.  
I'm also having a Myoplex Carb Sense RTD this morning.  I'm about to go get some coffee and have some eggs too (probably in about an hour).   I am really going to try to do this and going to work at eating right and get back into my workouts.   

Thanks for everyone's support.  You all are such great friends.   It doesn't matter what our problems or set backs are, you're all here and pushing for us to get back on the horse and get back to what we know best -- health and fitness!

M2:  2 cups of coffee, 2 eggs, 2 slices turkey bacon.
M3:  Chipotle (black beans, chicken, lettuce, salsa) 1/2 diet dr. pepper, more water.
M4: (3:30pm)  mini Detour bar and more water.
M5:


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

You know the Sherman is in Nov.  If you don't make the one in Oct.  you can shoot for that one.  Gives you a lil more time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2004)

Really??  Mmmmm....that does give me more time.  Do you know when and where?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2004)

Not sure what I want for lunch.  What would be better, Chipotle of: black beans, chicken, lettuce and salsa OR..... chicken caesar salad???

I need help and it's probably going to be one or the other since I have to go out to the bank at lunchtime.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

> black beans, chicken, lettuce and salsa



 go with that!

Tam, am I reading right, you may consider doing a show this fall??  

hope your having a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes Jen, you got it.....I was actually on track to do the Heart of Texas in October with my old trainer, Victor.  Then Victor got called up for active duty and then started the domino effect at the gym and with other trainers........Gold's still owes me $1200 by the way.

Anywho....if I train really hard and get really strict with my diet, I think I can do it.  We'll see what happens.

Oh, I went with that lunch -- It was so good


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Tamtam...its here in Houston.  Nov. 13th.  week before Nationals.....8 days after my hatch date!  I'm thinking about doing it...would mean no cake on my hatch date!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Chipotle....Craig has me addicted.  I usually just get a tad amount of rice (like 1/4 cor less)with chicken, veggies and salsa.

Yummy stuff!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah, it really is good.    I only get the bowl with no rice and extra veggies.  Gotta lay low on those beans, you know they put oils in them when they cook them?

Hope you're having a spectacular day doll.....talk to you later.  I think I'm about to go home....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Tam! Glad your back at it again honey!! I'm proud of you!  Yum--all this Chipolte Talk. I drove past it at lunch today, but didn't have time to stop in. 

Good Luck honey--You can do it. If I wasn't trying to get preggo I would go for the Nov. 13th show with you. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm???? I may just pretend like I am--then 6 weeks out make it stricter for me? Hmm? What to do, what to do.?!

Love ya girlie!~ Smile and have a great Tuesday!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2004)

* Tuesday, August 10*

I don't know about doing a show right now.  I think I will forego the Heart of Texas and maybe do the show in Nov......just depends on what happens on the baby front with me too Stace.   We are skipping the IUI this month -- financial reasons -- but will probably do it again next month and in November.   I just want to get back to some normalcy in my life right now and get back to feeling good with my diet and workouts.

This morning was 25 minutes on cardio and upper body.  I'd like to get back to a normal workout -- maybe tomorrow.  I think I will start with Back!

Breakfast: 2 eggs, 2 slices turkey bacon, 2 cups coffee.
Lunch:  chicken and steak w/ brown rice (a la Benihana -- only homemade)...yuumm!!  
M3: Myoplex Strawberry Cream Carb Sense shake (25g protein, 5g carbs, 150 cals, 3.5g total fat
M4:
M5:

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think the diet is looking a little better.

Now, I need to get rid of the turkey bacon and add some oatties I think.


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm..turkey bacon is good....

How you doing FG?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Tam!!   You can do this.

I believe in ya chickie!


Pssttt......what color suit???  I'm shopping for more material this weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 11, 2004)

I know I can do it.   I have confidence in  myself.   Isn't it funny how you get something like "confidence" so quickly and out of the blue?"  
Speaking of Blue......don't you think that would be a good color for me, Jodie?  I like almost like an aqua color.  Let me know how much to send you.

I was just telling myself this morning -- "I know I can do it, I know exactly what to do."

So........
*Wednesday, August 11*
No workout this morning, I don't want to burn myself out too quickly.  I'd rather ease into it.   Gonna go in the morning though and I plan to go Friday and Saturday.  If my plans come to fruition, that will be 5 days this week.....good enough to start!

M1: Strawberry Banana Yogurt (I was gonna eat eggs, but ended up only having yogurt) and a Grande NonFat Caramel Macchiato.
M2: Salad from SouperSalad and water to drink.  More water when I got back to work --- man, I wish it would just rain -- it is HOT outside 
M3not a meal, I know) banana and a Diet Pepsi
M4:


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Your not gonna send me NOTHING!  I need the practice on making them, so I couldn't take anything.    

I'm getting more material this weekend.  I'll take a digital of it when I get it.  Aqua...a lighter blue?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, light blue.....I think that would be a good color....

And yes, I am gonna send you something.    I have your address, I'll just send you a check....nana--nana-boo-boo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 12, 2004)

*August 12*

I am doing great I think!   I got up this morning and was going to do a class at the gym, but got there a little after it started and it was full, there was no room for me, so I just did 20 minutes of cardio and did a back workout, a light one....then did a a little bit of triceps.

M1 - Post workout - shake w/ yogurt, skim milk, protein, strawberries and banana.
M2: veggie burger and a small salad w/ vinegar and a tad of oil, water to drink.
M3: I will have a Strawberry Cream Myoplex Carb Sense shake.
M4:

I will update more foods as I eat.  I actually am about to go to our little cafe and get some oatmeal I think.
Hope everyone is good today......_it's almost Friday_


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2004)

morning couSON


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

Yay you are getting back on track and I am too! GO US! :bounce:


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

> I was just telling myself this morning -- "I know I can do it, I know exactly what to do."



    I totally think so too!  

Have a great day Tam! 

btw, aqua is very pretty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks Jen, I like Aqua.    

I hope you have a great day too....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, light blue.....I think that would be a good color....
> 
> And yes, I am gonna send you something.    I have your address, I'll just send you a check....nana--nana-boo-boo



I won't cash it, plus I will tear it into tiny pieces and mail it back to you.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Colors we can get:  http://www.hancockfabrics.com/images/us//local/products/swatch/728816GN_sw.jpg

I already have:garnet, magenta, olive, purple, persian, royal and fir.

I'm working on an olive colored one piece.  The practice suit for trial and error.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 12, 2004)

I really like that royal and the purple.......hmmmmmm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 12, 2004)

Someone decided to put Smarties on their desk.......I had to have a couple, but now I'm done and I'm about to go grab my shake


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

It's up to you.  Both suits the same color or diffferent?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2004)

whatever is easiest for you.  What do you think?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2004)

* August 13*

Hey everyone -- sorry it's Friday the 13th, but just think TGIF!!!

Had coffee this morning, no workout yet, going to go this afternoon.  
About to go downstairs and see what food I can find to eat.   Today is someone in our marketing department's last day and everyone brought food.
I will post what I end up having.

I ended up having 1/2 of a cupcake, 2 chips w/ spinach dip on it, 2 chips w/ 6 layer bean dip on and two red-pepper coated crackers.   Not too bad, couldn't have eaten any of it, but that would be rude.
M2: Chipotle.....bowl, black beans, steak, lettuce and a little bit of cheese, water to drink.    
I think I am going to go walking at about 3 or so this afternoon.  I'm so lucky we get to do that here.  We can just take off for about 30 minutes during the day and go for a walk outside if we want.
M3:
M4:

HOpe everyone is having a good Friday so far.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2004)

There has just been party after party after party here today.....

Forget Fat Tuesday - It's been Fat Friday around the clinic.

We had the party for the girl in marketing that's leaving this morning, then this afternoon has been the August B-day party for the clinic.   Oh my gosh, I had one cookie this afternoon and a couple bites of spinach dip.   
I swear, I'm gonna have to go workout here soon or I will just burst.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Monday, August 16*

Did not go workout this morning, I set my alarm - I know I did, but apparently I turned it off instead of hitting the snooze button.  Oh well, I will go workout after work.

I am back on the HEAT.  I don't think I gave myself enough of a chance on it and have started back on that this weekend.  
3 HEAT before M1.
(8:00am) M1: One scrambled egg, 2 slices turkey bacon, 2 c. coffee.
(10:00am) -- 1 Starbucks DoubleShot, then water
3 HEAT before lunch.
(11:30am) -- lunch was a chicken and veggie bowl, water to drink.
(2:00pm) - baby carrots....snacked on them rather than candy, drinking tons of water today.
(3:30pm) -- 1 Starbucks DoubleShot.



I will fill in more as I have more to eat.   Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2004)

Man....I'm feeling a sudden rush of energy......wonder if it could be all of the DoubleShots today????


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

Could have been the Chipolte.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey honey!  Are those doubleshots from starbucks healthy?? 

We had a our Monthly August bday party at my work too last friday-- I was in charge of it--putting out food for 150 people--cleaning up, etc.. Totally sucked..but I did meet everyone. Plus it was MY birthday month! Ugg. I had to do it b/c the lady who is on my "team" was off that day-and she normally does it. Oh well.
I had a tiny peice of bday cake--but it was MY birthday the day before--so I said what the hell! 

Hope all is well with you sweetie... I got the evil aunt vistor last week and I swear I have seen More pregnant women these past 2 weeks then ever before--    Why is that?!! LoL!!! Does that happen to you too??? 

Love ya girlie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2004)

Girl that happens to me all the time.   A friend of mine is pregnant, one of the girls here at work is pregnant, we're still trying and I've seen TONS of people on the street, in the stores and in the mall, pregnant.   Why can't you and I join the ranks of pregnant women???   Soon enough, soon enough...

Don't sweat the cake, it's no big deal.

I don't know if the DoubleShots are that bad for you or not....I think they are only like 150 cals.....I like them, but have to limit myself because they're kinda expensive.

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DARLIN'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Tuesday, August 17*

3 HEAT before workout
25 minutes cardio on treadmill
Then biceps and three sets of low back extensions.

M1: Myoplex shake after workout
M2: 1 scrambled egg and 2 slices of turkey bacon
M3: California rolls, water to drink and a couple slices of turkey
M4: I have to attend a lecture this afternoon so I will have some more turkey and some chex snacks and some water - maybe a diet coke

I will fill in more later.  Hope everyone is doing great today.  Gotta get busy


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

The doubleshots are made with cream and sugar, but they are yummy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2004)

They sure are yummy


----------



## Stacey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey honey!! Oh I know---soon enough you and I will join the pregnant group!!!!  Did you see that Ann (Butterfly) had her baby girl!!  So Exciting!! 

Oh those down sound too bad--- I will have to try one someday! 

Miss ya toots!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2004)

I did not see that.....where is her journal again.   When did she have the baby?  OH, OH, OH.....I gotta go read


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2004)

let's see what have I had to eat today???
I didn't have anything except a cup of coffee for breakfast
I had a 1/2 egg burrito about 9:30
I had about 3/4 of a grilled chicken salad for lunch
I had about 5 slices of turkey at about 2pm
I had 2 tootsie rolls, 2 caramels and about a handfull of smarties.

I have felt so loopy today, kinda discombobulated.......I know it's my allergies acting up and I feel like poo.

I can't wait to go home and lay down for a while....hope I get to feeling better.

I feel like I had two bottles of wine......wait a minute, we had two bottles of wine at dinner last night -- no, I'm not hung over.  That was two bottles of wine between 5 people.  I only had three glasses -- but tons of water in between there.  I wasn't even buzzed when we left the restaurant.

Hope everyone had a good Wednesday......Friday is upon us.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

Umm..Tamtam...You doing that show in Nov???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't know....I would like to, but if so, I really need to get on the ball huh??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2004)

*AUGUST 19*

I got up this morning, took my HEAT, went to the gym
25 minutes cardio and shoulders this morning, was glad I did it
M1: coffee and 1/2 strawberry scone
M2: about 6oz turkey breast slices and water
HEAT before lunch
M3: one scoop of chicken salad, a wild field greens salad w/ vinegar and oil and water to drink.
M4: More turkey slices and water.  One cup of coffee
M5:


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't know....I would like to, but if so, I really need to get on the ball huh??


Yep...you sure do.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2004)

I know....I have put a couple of little notes on my computer
STAY OUR OF THE CANDY

EAT MORE PROTEIN

I have also gotten back on Fitday.com and am logging my stuff there too.   I have been pretty good about getting back into the gym, and I am proud about that.
Me and two other girls here in the office are putting $3 in an envelope each Monday and weighing in every 30 days, we're going to go through the end of the year just before we leave for Christmas break and we'll see who does best --- whoever does the best, will win the money.....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

> Me and two other girls here in the office are putting $3 in an envelope each Monday and weighing in every 30 days, we're going to go through the end of the year just before we leave for Christmas break and we'll see who does best --- whoever does the best, will win the money.....



 Thats a real neat idea!!  

no more candy  eat more cluck cluck! lol 

If you did do the show.. or at least, prepared for, it would perhaps give you even more motivation and reason to stay on track, no?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

couSON


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2004)

HEY HONEY!!! 

That is a great idea about the money!! You can do it!!!!!!! 

I think your doing great so far! 
Have a great friday-- Hope your feeling better-- I have been sick since last friday--finally starting to be able to breathe again..lol. Hope you don't get this crud!

Guess what-- matt and I are going to Lake Charles this weekend. I'm excited!!  Wish me luck--gotta win LOTS so I can stay home & not work


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl!  Thats cool about the little pot you girls have going, I hope you win but you know what, even if you don't, you still win! 

I have a note on my mirror that reads: You have to go to the gym to burn off that ice cream


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2004)

I hope you win $50,000 Stacey.....that is my wish for you.    Feel free to win more if you'd like!!!!    LOL

Viv, you are so sweet honey.  I'm really tryin' - I'm working out and I'm making better decisions about my food and eating more protein.   I know I can do it.   My biggest thing is the food.  I HAVE TO KEEP MY MIND SET ON EATING HEALTHY OR I JUST WON'T DO IT.

I PLAN TO DO IT.....THAT MONEY IS GOLD IN THE BANK!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2004)

I did a two mile walk this afternoon after lunch.   It was training for out Heart Walk coming up in October.   I love working somewhere we we can just take off in the middle of the day and go for a walk....

I have done well today, egg for breakfast, turkey for lunch, I'm probably about to go get some more turkey or maybe a protein shake.  I will have something healthy tonight for dinner, we're going out but I will pick really well, like fish or something.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey honey!! Thanks soooo much!! I hope we at least break even.. as long as we don't come home broke...then I'm happy! LoL!! 

You are doing awesome. Thats so cool you got to go for a walk at work today. I wish I had your job. When I have to go to the bathroom at work.. I go down a floor and take the stairs.. then on my way back up to the office.. I keep going up and down the stairs for about 10-12 times.  It's fun!  And gets my mind off work!! 

Have fun at dinner..and have a great weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2004)

That's cool that you do that Stace......I used to do that when I worked for that lady, now I can just go walking outside if I want.   I didn't get up to go workout this morning, so I plan on working out later this afternoon.  

I'm doing pretty good though!!
This morning, I just had a large coffee, wasn't that hungry.
At about 10:00 I had some tuna and some water (was finally getting hungry)
I do not know what I will have for lunch, will let you know later....veggie tacos sound awfully good right about now.
But -- I know I need the protein. I may opt for a protein shake later on this afternoon and have the veggie tacos for lunch.   I also think I'm going to go shoe shopping at lunchtime.
I ended up having chicken tacos from Chipotle.  They were good, I only had lettuce, chicken and a tad of cheese.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2004)

hey girl! I swear I have been craving Chipolte's for 3 weeks now because of you!! LoL... on my way home there is one--I'm just too lazy to stop and get off the freeway.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I could never be too lazy to get to Chipotle.....I could go 3 times a day and not get tired of it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2004)

August 24 Tuesday

Today is a good day.  

I got up this morning, did my leg workout (even squats), which I was very proud of since I haven't done them in over a month.  Then I did 12 minutes on the treadmill.

I had an iced chai latte this morning and now I'm eating my eggies.
I do not know what will be for the rest of the day, but it will be good food, I will tell you that.
Ok, for lunch I went shoe shopping and had to get these cute littl burnt orange shoes to take with me to Austin next month.  Oh for lunch, yeah, food......I had an organic, black bean and veggie enchilada (little frozen dinner), it was pretty good though.   Had water to drink.

Oh yeah, my boss got a promotion so I had a small piece of cake too.   Not too bad though, I made it and substituted apple sauce for oil.   I did good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2004)

*August 25 Wednesday*

Today is a very good day.  Although I did not get up to workout this morning.  I'm planning on going for a walk at lunch time today.  

HOWEVER........my meals are starting off great.
M1: I had coffee and 4 egg whites w/ 2 small slices of turkey bacon.
M2:
M3:
M4:

I don't know what will be eaten the rest of the day, I will make wise decisions and eat healthy today.  I have a B-day party to go to after work today and it's always cake time at those things, but I will not have any.  I WILL BE GOOD.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2004)

Friday...TGIF
Doing really really good today.

I started the day off with an arm workout.  It was really good too.  One of the guys that I was friends with at Gold's joined at LifeTime, so we worked out together this morning.....he's a great motivator and I think I need that.

I had some Special K w/ 2% milk and a banana this morning, w/ a cup of coffee.
Now I'm drinking water and I'm about to go get some turkey to eat.
I do not know what will be for lunch, I didn't bring any lunch today.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Been missing you girl!!!

We'll have to catch up soon!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Butterfly.....I'm so proud of you.  I heard you had a beautiful little girl....CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!

We are still trying and actually I'm in my two week wait right now.  We had our second IUI on Sunday the 12th, so I won't find out until the 23rd if I'm pregnant or not.  Say a prayer for me please.

Much love to you and the rest of your wonderful family......let's please catch up.  Miss you too!!


----------

